# Out of State License question



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

STORY:

My friend has been living in X-town for about 2 months now. He has Maine plates and a Maine license. The vehicle is owned by his mother who lives in Maine.....

Friend gets stoped for speeding on big steep hill by Officer Q. He has had a run-in with Officer Q once before. Officer Q informs my friend that he has been living in Mass. long enough now. Proceeds to cite friend for speeding, and whatever the violation is for not switching over his license, and tow the vehicle....

Tow truck shows up. Tow truck begins to secure said vehicle and lift it to be removed. Vehicle breaks free while being lifted and proceeds to roll down the steep hill, being destroyed....Friend gets upset.... 

END STORY....

Alright I'm not defending this guy at all, but what is the course of action if any.

Can Officer Q tow the vehicle for my friend not switching over his VALID out of state license??

Is it considered driving without a license if Officer Q can prove my friend has been living in this lovely commonwealth for more than the aloted time period, before he must switch over his license??

What is the time period allowed to switch over an out-of-state license??

Is the tow truck company reponsible for the vehicle??

All responses welcome....I always enjoy the smart-ass comments, though I would like a well rounded good response for this eventually too...  Thanks guys...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

good ?'s


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

yes

yes

30 Days

yes


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

no$.10 said:


> yes
> 
> yes
> 
> ...


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks NO$, appreciate the answers.....I was pretty sure on them but just wanted to verify....I dind't know about the 30 days though....

Additional answers welcome to verify the questions.....

THANKS GUYS!



Sniper said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


????


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

hey i thought it was 30 days for a registration but immediately upon establishing residency for the license?????


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nope, thirty days for both. One thing I am sure of, (the only thing, probably).


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

WWWHHHHOOOOAAA..... U HAVE FRIENDS? j/k
contact landline


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> Nope, thirty days for both. One thing I am sure of, (the only thing, probably).


As soon as you set up residency you have ZERO days to get a license in this state.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Damn, I don't know shit. 

Thanks.


----------

